# canned biscuits



## wagunburner (Feb 28, 2009)

does anyone know how long canned biscuit last without refrigeration
Thanks


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Like the peel and pop kind? Maybe 12 hours...
They're essentially a fresh dough that's just had it's rise slowed down by the cold. Warm it up and they get back to rising.

Fun to watch explode though!!


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm wonder if they were talking about the British "biscuits" that are dry and in tin cans?? Seems like those would last quite a while as long as they were stored properly (cool and dry) ... probably taste stale after several months though.

You are spot on with the canned, refrigerated stuff though!!


----------



## wagunburner (Feb 28, 2009)

it is the peel and pop kind. so eventually they will pop? so do you think they are still good till that happens? i like to take them camping and roll them on a stick and cook over the fire. just curious.
thanks for the info


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, if it's cold outside, 40's 50's, maybe not too bad for the next morning. Ice in a cooler, obviously, no problem. Or if you're using them same day, not so bad. Would I pack them out Friday night in July for Sunday morning breakfast without a cooler? No, not so much. Even if they don't pop, you don't want any part of that.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with the pop can nasty chemical laden biscuits when you can easily mix the dry ingredients and the fats together and add powdered milk(enuf for the amount of water that you will be adding later to make real milk) to the mix and then put it all in a big but good freezer bag.. Just add the amount of water needed to make the dough and knead it right in the bag and then cook how you wish once you get to your camp site. We did it that way in Girl Scouts and it works quite will as long as the girls don't add too much liquid.. lol we did have biscuit "pancakes" one morning for breakfast. 
We also made "cake" pancakes for desserts too.. Just buy adding enuf powdered egg to the the boxed cake mix to equal the recipe on box and mix right in a big bag and pour out on griddle. Very tasty after a weekend in the woods with a bunch of pre-teens and teens. Bring a bit of  chocolate syrup or can of cheapo frosting and you got a great yummy treat.. (or just melt some marshmallows on a stick and fold them up in the "pancake" with some more chocolate. lol) Family favorite was the cherry chip cake mix..


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah, yes, the old biscuit/bread in a bag. Did that quite frequently in Scouts. If you make a good heavy dough out of it, you can wrap it around a stick to cook over the fire too. I won't really get into detail the analogy the Scout master gave about how to massage the mix in the bag to show boys how to get a good heavy dough, since this is a family freindly forum, lol. But I'm sure you can guess.


----------

